# Looking for squonk bottles



## Viper_SA (26/11/18)

Looking for a green squonk bottle for the Vandy Vape Pulse mech as well as the 510 refill bottle. Who has both in stock?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (26/11/18)

Try The Vape Industry 

https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (26/11/18)

They don't have the 510 refill and only 1 green bottle, at a very decent price though, but not good enough to justify courier costs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CTRiaan (26/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Looking for a green squonk bottle for the Vandy Vape Pulse mech as well as the 510 refill bottle. Who has both in stock?


https://vapebrewery.co.za/products/pulse-bf-80w-squonk-bottle-8ml?variant=9171442991148
https://vapebrewery.co.za/products/refill-bottle-squonk-30ml?variant=7520332546092

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CTRiaan (26/11/18)

CTRiaan said:


> https://vapebrewery.co.za/products/pulse-bf-80w-squonk-bottle-8ml?variant=9171442991148
> https://vapebrewery.co.za/products/refill-bottle-squonk-30ml?variant=7520332546092


Sorry, that's the Pulse 80W bottle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

